# What are you feeding your animals



## kankryb (Jan 9, 2018)

What are you feeding your animals 
Take a pic of what a feeding looks like, do you defrost a pinkie or a tub of rats a bowl of insect or just some fruit and tell us what animals you are feeding.
This is for skinks, fruit greens babyfood snails and pinkies


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 9, 2018)

looks like a good mix mate,my son also adds mushrooms and sometimes a bit of wet dogfood for the bluies,plus a little bit of banana.Here is 1 of my favourite sites ,I don't know if you have seen it in Denmark.. http://www.beautifuldragons.com/ check out the nutrition section . How bizarre that you get Driscolls blueberries there,we also have them in our supermarkets.
My dragon salad is something similar to yours,only I need 14 bowls a day,,
Plus I have baby dragons now so that adds a bit of fun


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 9, 2018)

Blue tongues love cat/dog food from cans.

As well as green leafy stuf forgets what it’s callef, sprouts, diced carrot etc.

Snakes I defrost all their foods on top of their enclosure so they get hungry by the time feeding happens, if not defrosted fully I’ll put in ziplock bag in warm water for another 30minutes
[doublepost=1515493904,1515493838][/doublepost]


kankryb said:


> What are you feeding your animals
> Take a pic of what a feeding looks like, do you defrost a pinkie or a tub of rats a bowl of insect or just some fruit and tell us what animals you are feeding.
> This is for skinks, fruit greens babyfood snails and pinkies
> 
> ...


Looks delicious


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 9, 2018)

for my snakes (Antaresias) I defrost the mice in the fridge hours before then warm up on a plate suspended above warm water


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 9, 2018)

Well tonight the kids ate cold roast chicken and potato salad with bread on the side. Hang on sorry you meant my reptile animals not my human animals.
Lots of insecty and rodenty goodness with a bit of the green rabbit food on the side.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 9, 2018)

This was just skink food  now gecko's and shinisaurus crocodilurus, insect and fish
and it was just todays food next feeding will contain other fruit and greens and always insect and snails + vitamins always
[doublepost=1515497848,1515495198][/doublepost]This was just skink food  now gecko's and shinisaurus crocodilurus, insect and fish
and it was just todays food next feeding will contain other fruit and greens and always insect and snails
[doublepost=1515498272][/doublepost]Sorry for last post don't know what I did. 
But pics please 
How much food for 14 bowls or nuked rats only pics count


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 10, 2018)

kankryb said:


> This was just skink food  now gecko's and shinisaurus crocodilurus, insect and fish
> and it was just todays food next feeding will contain other fruit and greens and always insect and snails + vitamins always
> [doublepost=1515497848,1515495198][/doublepost]This was just skink food  now gecko's and shinisaurus crocodilurus, insect and fish
> and it was just todays food next feeding will contain other fruit and greens and always insect and snails
> ...


A good way to make a nice rat is 2minutes in high then smear its guts all over its body! From here you can add a condiment such as sauce, or you can leave it! 

/sarcasm


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

Quiet feeding day in the snake room this weekend


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

About to feed a few _Flaviemys purvisi _their fave food. Redclaw crays. 


Nom nom.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 13, 2018)

@Pauls_Pythons 
Hey Mate, last picture there I see the bag(bottom middle) with 5x70..
Guessing this is 5 rats x70 grams?

I buy my rats labeled similar, anyway if that is the case, are they for your BHPs?
[doublepost=1515839371,1515839119][/doublepost]Oh and once again if that is the story, what size/age. Sorry for the hundred&one


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

MANNING said:


> @Pauls_Pythons
> Hey Mate, last picture there I see the bag(bottom middle) with 5x70..
> Guessing this is 5 rats x70 grams?
> [doublepost=1515839371,1515839119][/doublepost]Oh and once again if that is the story, what size/age. Sorry for the hundred&one


Yes mate, that size is for the yearling holdback BHP's.
175g is what I feed the adults.
Some other sizes in there for a couple of holdback diamonds.

If you are in Victoria there is a good chance we are buying from the same place.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 13, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Yes mate, that size is for the yearling holdback BHP's.
> 175g is what I feed the adults.
> Some other sizes in there for a couple of holdback diamonds.
> 
> If you are in Victoria there is a good chance we are buying from the same place.



Thanks for that, I ask because I bought some 60g rats for my woma, (biggest my supplier had before 100+g) and is taking them very easily. She has had a decent growth spurt over the last couple months. I was just seeing what you fed your similar aged/ sized snakes as a rough comparison. 
I'll get thru these and up her size again, save me feeding so often


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah mate, I can get mine in 10g increments but I normally skip a few sizes.
They will be on 60g for about a month or 2 then 70g, 100g and onto 125g by the end of the summer or by the spring at the latest.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 13, 2018)

Don’t have pics on me, nor am I at home but my Pink Tongues get Jelly Meat Catfood, scrambled eggs (slightly undercooked) and snails/slugs. We just went snail hunting tonight after the rain so they’ll be happy little vegemites for a while yet.

I’ve only tried giving the pinkies veggies once and they wouldn’t touch them, so I gave up.

I’ll get pics or even a video when I feed them tomorrow.


----------



## MANNING (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks Paul, appreciate the info. 
Ill definetely be jumping her up when I next visit my RATMAN


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I’ve only tried giving the pinkies veggies once and they wouldn’t touch them, so I gave up.



No one can ever accuse you of impatience Stompsy ay


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 14, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> No one can ever accuse you of impatience Stompsy ay


It’s one of my best traits.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 14, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> It’s one of my best traits.


This I can attest to


Please don’t hit me @Stompsy


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 14, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> This I can attest to
> 
> 
> Please don’t hit me @Stompsy


C'mn Smitti, don't try to make out that you don't like it.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 14, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> This I can attest to
> 
> 
> Please don’t hit me @Stompsy


Coming from the biggest procrastinator I know.... not sure that holds much merit.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 14, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> C'mn Smitti, don't try to make out that you don't like it.


 She gets excited and hits a little too hard


Stompsy said:


> Coming from the biggest procrastinator I know.... not sure that holds much merit.


Yin and yang, balances out


----------

